# what's up caterers?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

quiet on this thread.....seems like only spamming happening.......

So, what's up in your world?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I hope everyone is busy with fun Spring events.....

Just did a Japanese platter drop that was fun creating.....
there are some small high end dinner/brunch on the calendar....gotta love brunches that they spend as much on as a high end dinner.....probably my favorite meal to cook.
Weddings are smaller, under 100.....and some have taken to various times (3-6) instead of standard dinner hours. Doing an Italian one that is interesting....they let me play with the menu. Morel arincini it is......


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Quieter than we would like but had a last minute sweet job today (got the call at 5 pm yesterday) which helps alot.

A few jobs in early april including a great med rim second night seder at a small temple in midtown. Posted the menu on the catering blog.

Been working on the blogs alot and networking on facebook etc. Now have 3 blogs - one for catering, one for weddings and the third for asian and indian fusion events.


Off to california for some gigs out there end of april.

Even weddings are cutting back like crazy.
That seems to be the general feel talking to my network of caterers around the country - most are quiet or working on reduced budgets.


----------



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

Pretty quiet here, too. But then, I'm in Michigan where a lot more areas are starting to look like ghost towns. Some restaurants that you used to have to wait for at least an hour during the week, are now nearly empty on weekends.
I've done a couple of small parties for friends and kept busy by developing recipes and baking for my nephew's muffin company. The most recent luncheon I catered was one I would rather not have had to do. It was my father's funeral luncheon. He passed away 2 weeks ago and will be greatly missed. My family and I considered it an honor to put on his luncheon. He was always the life of the party, loved to cook and along with my mother, passed on a great passion for all things "food". The last business advice he gave me was to "always be true to yourself, always be honest about what you can do. Never tell someone you can do something you can't, and then not follow through" 
So if I say I'm gonna do somethin'.....I **** well better make it happen!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your Dad - that's a club that you cannt understand until you become a member...


----------



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

thank you tigerwoman......so true.


----------

